
Can AI fix fake news? - pauloteixeira
https://unbabel.com/blog/artificial-intelligence-fake-news/
======
mahlomar
Ai, ai, ai! Color me cynical, but I think the malefactors will overtake the
good samaritans of the AI-journalistic complex...

------
onpedrof
I believe it will be helpful we keep developing fact-checking tools with AI.
But the video side... It's scary. The implications there can be once AI keeps
generating more and more fake videos from famous/important people are
tremendous...

~~~
fmfamaral
The videos are scary but still easy to distinguish from the real thing.
Hopefully, as machines get better at creating them, they will also get better
at identifying the fakes.

------
mhkool
I have not yet seen AI doing fact checking, so AI cannot "fix" fake news.

------
hhmacedo
AI is fake news

